# Cleaning wheels



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

I have just recently cleaned my wheels using diluted Tesco liquid gel clothes wash ! It realy does shift brake dust and road film with very little effort, has anyone else tried this method?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah but I put my alloys in the washing machine on a 40c wash with low spin and they came out whiter than white.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What happens when you use Lenor?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

The tyres go softer which gives it more grip on the road!

Also dont forget to make sure the tablet bag isnt tangled up and put them on a radiator to dry, I made the mistake on my 19"s in the tumble drier and they came out as 17"s !!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well that's worth knowing, especially if you've already got 17s - you'd end up with wheels for a Kia Picanto.

More grip and a great fresh scent. Everyone's a winner


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> The tyres go softer which gives it more grip on the road!
> 
> Also dont forget to make sure the tablet bag isnt tangled up and put them on a radiator to dry, I made the mistake on my 19"s in the tumble drier and they came out as 17"s !!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Be very wary of using domestic cleaning products on your car, many have a high salt content (to soften the water) stuff like fairy liquid etc etc.

Your choice though.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

It is very effective, road grime and brake dust just melts away with no effort, must admit I didn't take shrinkage into account....Lenor!.... you got me thinking now!


----------

